# FS: random supplies



## Brisch

1 HOB good for 10 gallons, works great needs new carbon-$5
Aquaclear 30 [formerly called AC 150]-$15
Automatic feeder (battery operated)-$5
1 Small air pump, I have tubing for it as well just let me know how much you need-$5
Jungle-Fungus cure .50 for 1 tablet, 1 tab for 10 gallons max two treatments required-works wonders
Jungle-Parasite clear .50 for 1 tablet, 1 tab for 10 gallons max three treatments required, also works great
2 aquarium ornaments 1 is a broken bell decoration the other is a greek urn decoration.-$5 for both
Marine buffer by seachem buffers to 8.3 2/3 full-$3
lots of aquarium rocks, 10 lbs natural color-$5
5lbs mixed colors-$2
Small box aquarium salt, used once-$1sold
1 fake plant [orange cabumba]-$1
aquarium vacuum-$5
Small betta cube aquarium with lid-$5
Fry container with lid-$5
crushed coral, handful-$1

If you want picture of something let me know and Ill send them off. Pick up only I do not have transportation. Thanx for looking and more will be added

Brittany


----------



## Claudia

How big is the box of Salt?


----------



## kirkdgxp

I believe both of you Girls are going to the VAHC meeting


----------



## Brisch

Bump...............


----------



## Brisch

bump..................


----------



## Claudia

Need pics of the gravel please


----------



## InfraredDream

How big is betta cube (I may use it for shrimps)?
And if I can see pictures of it and the decorations, that's gonna be awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## Brisch

Ill get pictures of everything late on


----------



## InfraredDream

Thanks a lot! That will help for sure!


----------



## clintgv

I could be interested in your small air pump. Can you send me a pic so I know how it looks like 

Pm sent. 
Thanks, Clint.


----------



## Brisch

here are pictures


----------



## Brisch




----------



## InfraredDream

It is too small, sorry. And thanks a lot for the pictures!


----------

